# Need to sub out a lot in Elyria OH



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Checking to see if anyone has the ability to plow a parking lot in Elyria. Let me know if you can.

Also have two others in NW Canton and Akron that I might need drivers for.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Bump??? Bump???


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

What do you have in canton? We have room for a few more.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

Did you secure both Akron and Canton sites up, or still need reliable help?


----------



## rickbays (Nov 2, 2008)

may be able to do all 3 if still needed send me contact info


----------

